# Commercial project



## STLelectrician (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's a lil project I just finished up and a lil before and after of service


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice job. Who did you get to do the pipework?


----------



## STLelectrician (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes the whole project was mine


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice looking job. Thanks for the pics. 

I don't think I've ever seen a meter inside the building. What locality are you in and is that a common practice?

How come 2 meters?

Looking at it a little more, how about a little more detail on what we are looking at. Is that a 600A 3-phase meter base to the left of the switch gear? What does that switch gear consist of, some kind of a pull cabinet on the right and buss that feeds over to the left? Are those fuses in the left cabinet? 

How is the meterbase fed, from the back (it looks like 2 conduits coming up in the bottom of the right side switch gear cabinet and 2 in the bottom of the meter base)?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like some new gear set on some existing stubs.
Big meter on the left of the gear feeds the new fused main or is vault fed and they are going to have a CT meter.
The enclosure on the right only has cables terminated on buss I don't expect that to be a panelboard.
OP,
Can you identify your gear line up for us?


----------



## STLelectrician (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry no that was existing building service the new service I installed replaced old meters inside building that you can see one for a fire pump and one for service to building that us a new 800a replacing the 600a that was existing


----------



## STLelectrician (Jan 2, 2015)

The 400a panel ties into the MDP and old panels that back up to my freestanding MDP


----------

